# 9.2.1



## twister (Aug 23, 2001)

I can't install 9.2.1 on my work machine.  I dont understand why either.  I get a message that says i can't intall it on the drive selected, i should either choose a different drive or do a clean install.  I've tryed everything.  I followed all the 'before you install' rules and i even tryed to start up off an older os9 cd so i wasnt using the drive i was instaling on.  I took the file home and it worked fine.  But it wont work at work.  The one concern i have is that my HD is divided up into 4 drives. Could that be a problem?

Any help?

Thanks
Twister


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 23, 2001)

You can only run the 9.2.1 updater on a drive with either Mac OS 9.1 or 9.2 already on it.  When you run the updater, it will ask you to select a drive to install it on -- make SURE you're selecting a drive with OS 9.1 or 9.2 on it.

Also, this updater will not work if you're not running OS 9.1 or 9.2.  If you've got 9.0 or 9.0.4 or something previous to 9.1, then you'll have to download and install the 9.1 update from Apple before you run the 9.2.1 updater.

If you're sure you've got 9.1 or 9.2 and you've selected the correct drive and it's still giving you this error, then try this: go to the extension manager control panel and select the extension set entitled "Mac OS 9 - All" (not Mac OS 9 - Base or anything else) and restart.  Then try running the updater again.  You can also boot from the Mac OS 9 CD and run the 9.2.1 updater, but I'm inclined to say that unless you have a 9.1 CD to boot from, then it may not install.  Try the extensions manager solution -- that should work.


----------



## twister (Aug 23, 2001)

I've tried all that and it wont work. I have 9.1.  I'm installing it on the corect drive. I have the correct extensions selected.  I have all appletalk and file sharing turned off.  All virus (norton crap) turned off.

Still no go.

Twister


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 23, 2001)

Hmmm... that is quite strange.  Don't quote me, as I had no problems with my 9.1-upgraded 9.0 installation, but I heard a rumor somewhere that the 9.2.1 update has problems with 9.1 systems that were upgraded from 9.0 with the downloadable 9.1 updater.  

The rumor said that some people had no problems updating a clean, master install of 9.1 to 9.2.1, but some other people had problems updating their 9.1 system that had been upgraded with the 9.1 updater from 9.0 or 9.0.4 or whatever.

Do you have a 9.1 installer CD or did you upgrade from 9.0 to 9.1?  Others I've spoken with say this is incorrect, but I did hear of others having problems...


----------



## PoweMACuser (Aug 23, 2001)

try boot from CDROM and install the upgrade. before installing it, use disk first aid to check your disk.


----------



## scope (Aug 23, 2001)

I had this same problem.  I tried many things and I've come to the conclusion that if you downloaded the 9.1 update from the Apple site, it installed Mac OS Z1-9.1 and not the regular version of 9.1.  I installed Mac OS 9.1 from the CD that came with OS X and then ran the 9.2.1 update and it worked perfectly fine.


----------



## twister (Aug 24, 2001)

Scope your onto something! I have OS Z1-9.1 installed.  That seems to be the problem here!  Smart one you are.  Can i just re-install os 9.1 off the CD without doing a clean install?  I dont wanna hassle on upgrading to 9.2.1 if i have to do a clean install.


----------



## scope (Aug 24, 2001)

When you get to the screen that says "Click Start to install Mac OS 9.1 on "Disk Name," click the Customize button in the bottom left corner of the screen.  Then, just uncheck everything except for the "Mac OS 9.1" option.


----------



## tismey (Aug 25, 2001)

Same problem here. I have Z1-9.1 and get exactly the same error. Unfortunately, my TiBook came with X and 9.1 preinstalled, so I don't have a 9.1 CD to reinstall it from. The CDs that came with the machine do a 'restore' of all the software.

I guess Apple didn't think of that.


----------



## martijnvandijk (Aug 27, 2001)

Copy the installer image file to your harddisk, restart with extensions off (press Shift during startup) and run the 9.2.1 installer. That finally worked fine with me


----------



## tismey (Aug 27, 2001)

...extensions off, same error. I can't believe Apple have pre-installed a version you can't upgrade from!!


----------



## twister (Aug 27, 2001)

has anyone gone to tell apple this.  I cant seem to enter the apple care part of the apple site.  It doenst allow my user name and password to log in.  But i can get to my iDisk.  Go figure.  So i havent told them of the problem.

Thomas

Ohh and timsey.  You TiBook didnt come with an OSX cd and a 9.1 cd?  My mom just got an iMac and it had both of the system installer CD's and the system software CD's.


----------



## martijnvandijk (Aug 27, 2001)

Have you upgraded 9.1 completely with Control Panel software Update before installing 9.2.1?


----------



## twister (Aug 27, 2001)

Yes.  If i go under the software control pannel, it says my system is up to date.


----------



## tismey (Aug 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *Ohh and tismey.  You TiBook didnt come with an OSX cd and a 9.1 cd?  My mom just got an iMac and it had both of the system installer CD's and the system software CD's. *



Nah. It came with an OSX disk, and three 'Software Restore' disks. You think they might have forgotten to put the 9.1 one in?


----------



## twister (Aug 27, 2001)

I think i have it figued out. In order to update OS Z1 9.1 you need to use the international updater. Or so i'm told.  The Z stands for International.  Something like that.  So go to apple and find the international updater for 9.2.1

Thomas


----------



## twister (Aug 27, 2001)

ok i went to versiontracker.com and downloaded OS 9.1 and re-installed the updater over my existing Z1 9.1 and then installed 9.2.1 and it worked great!!

Thomas


----------



## JoG (Aug 27, 2001)

Which language version of 9.1 did You use ?


----------



## twister (Aug 27, 2001)

I use English.  I always load the US versions on my computer but somehow at work i got an international version.  Go figue.  Its all in English though.


----------



## tismey (Aug 28, 2001)

Do you need to get the international updater for 9.1, or 9.2.1? It's not everso clear from these posts.

Finally, after all this, is it worth upgrading? I've seen loads of people with problems, including the DVD player. I don't want to break the DVD player!! At least not until 10.1 comes out...


----------



## twister (Aug 28, 2001)

Sorry for the confusion.  I was running Mac OS9.1 on my computer.  And without knowing it it happened to be the international version 'Z1 OS 9.1'.  So to updtate the international version i could have used the international 9.2.1 updater.  But instead I wanted the US version (i really dont know what the difference is). So i installed the US '9.1' over my international 'Z1 9.1' then ran the US '9.2.1' updater and everything worked fine.

Of course if you read thru the posts i had no idea what was wrong in the begining but, my problem was i was trying to install the US 9.2.1 update over the international 9.1 system.  And that wouldnt work.

Any more questions just ask.

Thomas


----------



## tismey (Aug 28, 2001)

that's clear now. It's what I thought you meant, but wanted to make sure before I spent the time downloading. I'll grab the International updater and let you know how I get on...


----------

